# My convicts aren't breeding anymore. Any reasons why?



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

I got my convict pair about a year and half ago, and they bred constantly. 
About a 10 months ago I put them in a larger tank with my Red Devil (who is about 1.5 years old). They all get along fine, but my convicts haven't bred at all in that time. I'm not fussed, having to deal with the babies got annoying. 
But I would like to know if there is a particular reason for this? Is it because of my Red Devils presence? or could they just be too old? I have no idea how old they are, they were given to me fully grown. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

Only thing I could think of, lack of hiding spots? Mainly an easily defensible spot.


----------



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

There are 4 cave-like hiding spots to 3 fish. And other things to hide behind.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Being is your red devil is 1.5 years old, he is probably pretty big, but so are your cons, as you said they are full grown.

I had my con pair housed with a crazy kenyi that kept hassling them, and the female spent the entire day hiding behind a cichlid stone, and the male was relegated to a corner of the tank.

Since I got rid of the kenyi, they breed like clockwork. People say that convicts will spawn regardless of tankmates, but I haven't found that to be true at all.

From the information you submitted here, I'd say it's because they are housed with a bigger, aggressive fish like your red devil.


----------



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I love my red devil, and 3 tanks is the limit in my house so I have nowhere else to put my convicts. As far as I can tell, they don't fight. None of those 3 fish have ever had an injury while in that tank. 
I just can't believe how mellow my convicts have become.
But hey, if Sven (red devil) is working as birth control, then I'm happy as long as they are healthy


----------



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

So - I neglected to mention that I also have a featherfin synodontis in the tank. Someone thinks it is him eating any fry during the night.
That would make a lot of sense. Doesnt explain the lack of convict-agression though >.<


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *galaxy911*,

The catfish would defiently eat any eggs at night, But that would mean the cons are spawning. Do they still exhibit spawning charaterstics?

Could you please post some pictures of your Red Devil and cons. I enjoy pictures of these cichlids.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well the tank is constantly being re-arranged, but I think its a collective effort, and I havnt seen them try and make their own little nest (the convicts)

Ok. Here are some pictures.

This is the transformation of my little Sven (Red Devil) I love this picture because it shows how much he has grown/changed >









Here is Shamalama (when she used to breed) (Female convict) >









Here is Shamalama and Ding Dong now (male + Female convict) > 









And here is Banga (Yabbie), Hercules (Bristlenose) and Tyrana (Synodontis when he was a baby) chillin on my old filter (taken with ipod - tyrana is SO hard to photograph) > 









My tank used to be a lot prettier/greener than this but Sven ripped everything apart. I've given up for now because I'm moving house in 4 weeks, then I'm going to re-do it all properly.

In the background of the last pic, its a divider. I used to have my convicts and red devil separated, but _somehow_ sven got on the other side, with no signs of entry... so I gave up and they have been fine ever since.


----------

